# Ed ora che Milan? Serve il salto di qualità.



## admin (24 Maggio 2021)

Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.

In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2021)

Beh ora andiamoci piano... 
Chi ci aspettiamo? Già passare i gironi sarà un miracolo. Mi aspetto sicuramente un grande giocatore in attacco e un trequartista. Il resto più o meno con varie riconferme e qualche ricambio nei ruoli dei rincalzi mi va benissimo.


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

iniziamo a riscattare Tomori, vediamo chi abbiamo in porta e se riscattare Dalot come alternativa a Calabria.
così poi bisogna vedere centrocampo, dove solo i centrali vanno bene, e attacco.
servono gli esterni senza dubbio e un attaccante centrale


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Sappiamo già tutti che non arriverà nessun top. E che se perdiamo sia gigio che chala il mercato finirà quasi sicuro prendendo i due loro sostituti + i riscatti di tomori tonali forse diaz e dalot e qualche prestito


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2021)

Considerando di non poter fare follie.. io andrei diritto su:
Zielinsky (50mln?!) al posto di Chala
Riscatto Tomori
Belotti in saldo
Politano davanti a Dx ad alternarsi con Saele.

Poi dopo altro anno in champions... Vlahovic e qualche nome piu grosso


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2021)

Io ho sempre difeso il mister nonostante avesse anche le sue colpe, però ragazzi se riguardo in attacco e sulla trequarti chi abbiamo, rimane un miracolo la champions. Quindi per me la conferma è scontata.


Ovviamente c&#8217;è da rifare tutto l&#8217;attacco, e con una rosa qualitativamente superiore ovviamente mi aspetterò di più dal mister.

Ma io stasera esulto e faccio i complimenti a pioli Maldini e massara


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2021)

Pamparulez2;2344306 ha scritto:


> Considerando di non poter fare follie.. io andrei diritto su:
> Zielinsky (50mln?!) al posto di Chala
> Riscatto Tomori
> Belotti in saldo
> ...



Magari. Io prenderei anche un terzo attaccante, ho troppa paura di ritrovarmi, con Leao unica punta


----------



## Wetter (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Oggi abbiamo messo il primo mattone per tornare grandi. Dobbiamo cercare di commettere meno errori possibili da ora in poi. A partire dal mercato estivo. Serve qualcosa di più in attacco, decisamente.
Anche Pioli è stato chiaro nell'intervista, ci sono mancati un paio di giocatori in grado di saltare l'uomo in attacco.


----------



## Giofa (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2344302 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo già tutti che non arriverà nessun top. E che se perdiamo sia gigio che chala il mercato finirà quasi sicuro prendendo i due loro sostituti + i riscatti di tomori tonali forse diaz e dalot e qualche prestito



Ma siamo così sicuri su Tonali? È completamente sparito dalle rotazioni preferendogli un mediocre come Meite. Da capire se non volessero bruciarlo o non ci credono fino in fondo


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Maggio 2021)

Marco Asensio. Isco. Stop.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2344313 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo così sicuri su Tonali? È completamente sparito dalle rotazioni preferendogli un mediocre come Meite. Da capire se non volessero bruciarlo o non ci credono fino in fondo



Si. C'è l'obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

Theochedeo;2344320 ha scritto:


> Marco Asensio. Isco. Stop.



Ti ricordo che c'è la nuova norma che vieta di superare gli ingaggi di questa stagione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Vediamo, mi aspetto la rosa venga rinforzata nei punti critici.
Quindi un terzino sinistro, un centrocampista, un centravanti(spero non si vada sotto Belotti) e l'ala destra.
Poi sperando che il turco parta servirà anche un trequartista. 
Stesso discorso per Romagnoli. E ci son sempre la situazioni Diaz e Dalot da definire. 

Serve qualità. È stato uno strazio vedere l'Atalanta dominarci nel palleggio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Beato te che eri sicuro, io ero quasi rassegnato ma questo mi ha evitato lo stress di domenica scorsa. Adesso ancora non ci credo...

Ora serve innanzitutto sbolognare i cessi che non sono degni nemmeno dell'Europa League, tipo il turco in primis, poi dare in prestito chi non è ancora pronto ma è molto giovane e quindi prendere dei nomi degni, perché partiremo dalla quarta fascia e avremo un girone duro


----------



## sottoli (24 Maggio 2021)

Ne parleremo per mesi, comunque:
Pioli resta, mi pare evidente e mi può anche andare bene tutto sommato
Donnarumma resta, se esce basta sostanzialmente il suo ingaggio per prendere il francese
Chala via mi auguro
Romagnoli via a prezzo di sconto e con i soldi un Belotti va bene
Tutto il budget su un trequartista (de Paul, Zielinski, Alberto, sms i primi che mi vengono in mente, a 35+ qualcuno) e un laterale destro (Berardi?)
Riscatto tomori, rinnovo dei 2 prestiti, via Casti e Krunic , dentro uno tra pobega e pessina
C'è troppo da tappezzare per fare all in su un attaccante da 60-70 cucuzze, e non ci sono nomi fantastici in giro, aspetterei l'anno prossimo centrando chiaramente di nuovo la Champion seno ciao, il ciclo virtuoso salta subito...certo che se l'Inter svendesse Lukaku..   in quel caso prenderei anche solo lui, in Italia ti vince lo scudo da solo
Ah, cambiare lo staff medico prima di subito


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Le priorità assolute sono:

1) Riscatto di Tomori
2) Punta
3) Esterno destro con dribbling

Più cedere il ciarpame e puntellare la rosa numericamente con elementi validi

In dirigenza si sono garantiti tantissimo spazio a bilancio proprio con gli introiti importanti in arrivo (da questo punto di vista gestione perfetta, spendendo due lire e arrivando secondi). Siano bravi a impiegarli e potremmo veramente fare il salto di qualità


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2344326 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che c'è la nuova norma che vieta di superare gli ingaggi di questa stagione



What?? Pazzia.
Avevo capito che si riferissero ai debiti


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

Theochedeo;2344343 ha scritto:


> What?? Pazzia.
> Avevo capito che si riferissero ai debiti



No. Non puoi superare il monte ingaggi di questa stagione a meno che metti fideiussione. Cosa che elliot potrebbe fare (le altre squadre difficilmente) ma che non è assolutamente detto che faccia


----------



## Dexter (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.


Sergio Ramos, Depay e Mikitarian a 0. Riscatti Tomori, rinnovi i prestiti di Diaz e Dalot. Soldi su una prima punta, un esterno destro e un centrocampista, anche giovani.
Via Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Krunic, Meite, Castillejo, Chalanoglue e Leao. Fantacalcio?


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Riscatti di Tomori e Meite.
Altro anno in prestito per diaz e dalot.
Liberarsi di caldara, conti e laxalt.
Valutare pogeba.
Soldi per un attaccante forte davvero. Icardi o Abraham.
Soldi per un esterno destro. Kulusevsky? Alla Juve hanno troppi in quel ruolo.
Salutare Romagnoli e Casti.
Mkitarian se calha nn rinnova.
Maignan se gigio non rinnova.
Sogno: thiagone silva con kjaer affianco.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2021)

ricordiamoci che abbiamo parecchi prestiti da rimpiazzare e cercare di migliorare oltre a mettere dei nuovi titolari


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

Pungiglione;2344342 ha scritto:


> Le priorità assolute sono:
> 
> 1) Riscatto di Tomori
> 2) Punta
> ...



Riscatto Tomori + Riscatto Tonali e siamo a 45.

Io sentendo le parole di Maldini ho capito che bisogna essere creativi come fatto fin'ora e mi va anche bene a patto che creativi significhi Tomori e Theo e non Meité. Quindi non so quanti soldi possiamo investire ancora oltre ai riscatti, ma é chiaro che manca un attaccante "di fantasia" ed un esterno destro di qualità (qui niente fantasia per favore).

So che molti storcieranno la bocca, ma molte squadre sono diventate grandi cosi nel tempo non avendo un Abramovich o un Nasser. L' Arsenal degli invicibili aveva come perno 2 esubri della Serie A come Henry e Vieira (oltre a Berkamp), uno dei galacticos fu Roberto Carlos preso all'Inter etc.. ora le carte in tavola si sono rimescolate purtroppo per noi e non possiamo confrontarci cn potenze che fatturano 3-4 volte quanto noi e nello stesso tempo diminuire i debiti. 

Pensiamo che il prossimo anno i nostri avranno un'anno in più e con l'anno massacrante appena fatto siamo sulla buona strada per quanto riguarda l'esperienza  e quindi si potrà solo migliorare. 

Oltre a cio' é bene puntalizzare che la Lazio non é assolutamente paragonabile a noi, hanno speso meno di noi nonostante la Champions, fatturano meno di noi anche se siamo fuori dai radar da anni e hanno 3 campioni oltre che una rosa in età avanzata. Immobile é calato e si é sentito, dovranno sacrificare per forza uno tra Sergej o Luis Alberto (non penso restino ancora senza Champios), cambieranno allenatore e ci sarà un bel ridimensionamento.

Il Napoli lo vedo ridimensionato anche, quest'anno hanno fatto investimenti importanti facendo un all-in sulla CL ed il prossimo anno sarà il secondo senza. Dovranno cedere una pedina importante anche loro tenendo conto del momentaccio. La Roma ha preso Mourinho, vedremo come andrà, ma non aspettatevi chissà quale mercato. L'Atalanta bella favola (  ) , si rafforzerà di sicuro, ma io un allenatore che dura cosi tanto in Italia ancora non l'ho visto. Speriamo in una implosione non tanto imporbabile  .

Insomma siamo sulla retta via come non mai negli ultimi 12 anni, abbiamo anche azzeccato un obbiettivo importantissimo nel momento più delicato del calcio globale e questo é senza dubbio la cosa migliore  .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Dexter;2344354 ha scritto:


> Sergio Ramos, Depay e Mikitarian a 0. Riscatti Tomori, rinnovi i prestiti di Diaz e Dalot. Soldi su una prima punta, un esterno destro e un centrocampista, anche giovani.
> Via Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Krunic, Meite, Castillejo, Chalanoglue e Leao. Fantacalcio?



Con i soldi che devi dare a ramos e Depay ti puoi comprare giocatori da 40 milioni di cartellino.

Per il resto tutto giusto.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2344385 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi che devi dare a ramos e Depay ti puoi comprare giocatori da 40 milioni di cartellino.
> 
> Per il resto tutto giusto.



Depay non lo prenderei manco io. Ma Sergio Ramos, tanta roba dai. A tutti i livelli. In particolare, per la personalità. Magari ci cascasse.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344386 ha scritto:


> Depay non lo prenderei manco io. Ma Sergio Ramos, tanta roba dai. A tutti i livelli. In particolare, per la personalità. Magari ci cascasse.



La spesa non vale l'impresa. Tanto i titolari son Kjaer e Tomori, serve un buon terzo, magari giovane, magari mancino, che possa adattarsi con calma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2021)

Se non prendiamo un esterno destro forte e una punta da 15-20 gol non abbiamo risolto nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2021)

lo dico chiaro: per me non ci sarà nessun salto

Pioli continuerà sulla sua linea discendente e farà male fin dall'inizio del campionato

Ibra continuerà a voler fare il buono e il cattivo tempo ma giocando ancora meno (e rendendo ancora meno)

per di piu ci castrerà il mercato perchè non puoi prendere un titolare ma una sua riserva a lui gradita

magari la rosa migliorerà anche un pò (per me leggermente) ma avendo 2 impegni importanti (la champions non è l'europa league) non ne beneficeremo molto

boh...io sono contento della champions ma dalla conferma di Pioli di qualche settimana fa il mio entusiasmo è andato a farsi benedire..ho capito la linea della società e direi che c'è poco da sorridere

se non avessero rinnovato Ibra e soprattutto cambiassero Pioli allora la vedrei moolto diversa..vedremo

ps:e riapriranno anche gli stadi...per me non sarà un bene per noi..almeno allo stato attuale

può pure darsi che sono troppo "pessimista"..in tal caso ho tutto da guadagnarci nel caso...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2344394 ha scritto:


> lo dico chiaro: per me non ci sarà nessun salto
> 
> Pioli continuerà sulla sua linea discendente e farà male fin dall'inizio del campionato
> 
> ...



Vedila cosi : se il Milan ( ed é un grande SE per ora) riuscisse a qualificarsi in Champions anche l'anno prossimo potremo dire di aver svoltato quasi sicuramente. Queste valutazioni le possiamo fare solo ad inizio stagione con qualche informazione sulla nuova rosa. Inoltre se Pioli riuscisse nell'impresa tutt'altro che scontata e banale di portarci in Champions anche il prossimo anno (ancora con il SE) lo si potrebbe ancora considerare un mediocre? Avrà i suoi difetti (anche molti, e domani a freddo ne analizzeremo qualcuno  ), ma questa stagione ha fatto un miracolo ed é difficile negarlo amico mio. 

Secondo posto con 79 punti, a tratti gioco entusiasmante, ha valorizzato molti giocatori semplicemente facendoli giocare nella loro posizione (Kessie oggi é un altro giocatore dal centrocampo a 3), primo nel girone di EL, uscito immeritatamente dalla "super" sfida agli ottavi contro il Manchester... Insomma era non difficile, era impossibile fare e sperare di meglio diciamoci la verità. Come avrebbe potuto la società non premiare questi risultati? 

Poi domani lo mazzio un bel po' perché tocca anche dire cosa ha sbagliato in stagione (molto)  , pero la bilancia mi sembra penda decisamente dalla sua parte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2344398 ha scritto:


> Vedila cosi : se il Milan ( ed é un grande SE per ora) riuscisse a qualificarsi in Champions anche l'anno prossimo potremo dire di aver svoltato quasi sicuramente. Queste valutazioni le possiamo fare solo ad inizio stagione con qualche informazione sulla nuova rosa. Inoltre se Pioli riuscisse nell'impresa tutt'altro che scontata e banale di portarci in Champions anche il prossimo anno (ancora con il SE) lo si potrebbe ancora considerare un mediocre? Avrà i suoi difetti (anche molti, e domani a freddo ne analizzeremo qualcuno  ), ma questa stagione ha fatto un miracolo ed é difficile negarlo amico mio.
> 
> Secondo posto con 79 punti, a tratti gioco entusiasmante, ha valorizzato molti giocatori semplicemente facendoli giocare nella loro posizione (Kessie oggi é un altro giocatore dal centrocampo a 3), primo nel girone di EL, uscito immeritatamente dalla "super" sfida agli ottavi contro il Manchester... Insomma era non difficile, era impossibile fare e sperare di meglio diciamoci la verità. Come avrebbe potuto la società non premiare questi risultati?
> 
> Poi domani lo mazzio un bel po' perché tocca anche dire cosa ha sbagliato in stagione (molto)  , pero la bilancia mi sembra penda decisamente dalla sua parte.



Infatti, alla fine giusto così.
Anche a me piacerebbero altri allenatori, ma la conferma se l'è meritata più quest'anno che lo scorso, indubbiamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Serve dare continuitá a quello che si é iniziato a fare, consolidando la squadra con rinnovi &#8220;al giusto prezzo&#8221; e riscattando chi é in prestito.

Poi bisognerá andare a caccia di altre scommesse da vincere come con Theo Hernandez e Tomori, far continuare la crescita dei giovani che abbiamo (Kalulu, Gabbia, Tonali, Saelemakers, Leao, magari Diaz e Dalot) e inserire i nuovi tasselli nelle caselle giuste (mi vengono in mente, in ordine di prioritá: Vice Ibra, ala destra, vice Theo).

Chiave sará migliorare la questione infortuni.

Oltre 100 indisponibilitá tra undici titolare e primi 3 cambi in campionato sono una cifra che va ridotta almeno sotto il 60 anche senza puntare al 30 dell&#8217;Inter.


----------



## folletto (24 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna avere un pò di pazienza, secondo me ci vogliono altri 2 anni con accesso alla CL poi, se in società lavorano bene, si potrà fare il vero salto di qualità, come hanno fatto le melme nerazzurre.
Un'altra stagione come quella appena finita non capita più, a gennaio si poteva rischiare, fare un azzardo ma ora bisogna andare per gradi, rinforzare la rosa ogni anno e dare continuità ai risultati. però basta con campagne acquisti in stile cravattagialla fatte di prestiti e figurine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



La CL mi rende felice ma sia chiaro: andremo a fare presenza come ha fatto l'inda nelle ultime due stagioni (in realtà pure i gobbi..)

Sarà importante non fare figuracce e magari di chiulo prendere un girone non troppo ostico e passare il primo turno..altre ambizioni oggi sono ridicole

Invece il punto è un altro: la CL toglie forze, lo si sa..vedi la Lazio appunto e vedi l'atalanta del girone d'andata..per gestire un doppio impegno serio (si perché avremo un girone comunque serio essendo 4° fascia) e non le partite del girone di EL contro i dopo lavoristi servirà oltre al bomber titolare da 25 gol allungare la panchina con gente seria..

Maldini ha un'impresa da fare


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Oltre che liberarsi dei pesi morti (Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Mario, Krunic). Ci sarebbero delle lacune tattico/tecniche da coprire: terzino sx, ala dx, centravanti. Poi rinnoverei i prestiti di Daloti, Diaz e Meitè dando per scontato il riscatto di Fika e Tonali. Personalmente il mio sogno è un trequartista tra De Paul, Luis Alberto e Malinovskyi.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Non possiamo modifcare tutto, purtroppo. Ma secondo me servono 3 aquisti.

1 la punta ( Gireaund per me sarebbe un buon colpo che si alterna ad Ibra)

Ma soprattutto

Un esterno al posto di Saelepesce
Il numero 10

Isco sarebbe perfetto al posto del Turco ma non è fattibile.

Onestamente dipenderà da quanta grana vogliono tirare fuori.

Ma bisogna intervenire su questi tre ruoli


----------



## First93 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Lo stesso Milan degli ultimi anni, nè più nè meno 

Ho esultato tanto ieri, questi ragazzi hanno raggiunto un traguardo che mancava da anni e che può e deve essere il punto di partenza per crescere costantemente. Il problema è quello che verrà dopo, alzare l'asticella diventa ogni volta sempre più difficile, e questa qualificazione non basta a dare la certezza di centrare ancora il quarto posto anche l'anno prossimo. Paolo al termine della partita è stato chiarissimo ieri sera al termine della partita, monte ingaggi basso, non so se più basso anche di quest'anno ma sicuramente non ci saranno spese folli. 

Godiamoci il momento, il primo passo è fatto, vedremo come si muoveranno sul mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



oggi leggo giustamente entusiasmo ma anche poca lucidità.
siamo tutti alti e belli... a parte le solite discussioni leggo pure di riscattare meite....... iniziamo malissimo!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Maggio 2021)

Premesso che il salto di qualità che vogliamo noi non è detto che lo vogliano in società,senza il cambio dell'allenatore la prossima stagione è già segnata,salvo miracoli dal mercato che non ci saranno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2344391 ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo un esterno destro forte e una punta da 15-20 gol non abbiamo risolto nulla.



ti senti meglio oggi  ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2344394 ha scritto:


> lo dico chiaro: per me non ci sarà nessun salto
> 
> Pioli continuerà sulla sua linea discendente e farà male fin dall'inizio del campionato
> 
> ...



apprezzo la coerenza, molto dignitoso.
sono d'accordo su ibra purtroppo.

abbiamo da fare tante di quelle operazioni che se le elenchiamo adessoc'è da star male...

fuori donna dentro maignan
3o centrale con romagna out
rinnovo dalot o acquisto TS
fuori caldara conti laxalt
fuori meite e dentro un 3o CC forte
riscatto tonali (?)
fuori casti e dentro uno con dei gol
fuori turca e dentro uno forte
leao (??????????????)
dentro una punta


----------



## Davide L (24 Maggio 2021)

- Confermare Donnarumma
- Riscattare Tomori
- Cedere in prestito Gabbia e Conti e valutare Caldara come riserva
- Trattenere in prestito Dalot
- Riscattare Meitè come riserva
- Riscattare Tonali
- Cedere Krunic e Castillejo
- Acquistare un centrocampista di spessore ed esperienza
- Acquistare esterno destro con dribbling
- Mandare in prestito secco Hauge
- Rinnovare il prestito di Brahim Diaz
- Rinnovare Chalanoglu a costi ragionevoli o in alternativa prendere Ilicic a 0
- Acquistare una punta da 20-25 gol.

Ci aspetta un mercato allucinante.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Mi aspetto un grande mercato. Due nomi molto molto buoni + 2 innesti interessanti + i rinnovi fondamentali, quindi Tomori


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2344394 ha scritto:


> lo dico chiaro: per me non ci sarà nessun salto
> 
> Pioli continuerà sulla sua linea discendente e farà male fin dall'inizio del campionato
> 
> ...



no dai fratello anche oggi nel giorno di festa. E goditi sta vita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2021)

Paolo ci ha sempre detto, con la Champions cambierebbero tante cose. E allora io mi aspetto un paio di colpi importanti, magari anche inattesi. Alla fine sappiamo cosa serve, un esterno destro e una punta che portino tanti gol. Poi la squadra si sistema con operazioni minori e a seconda dei rinnovi/cessioni (Donnarumma e Calha rinnovano?).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344713 ha scritto:


> ti senti meglio oggi  ?



Direi di si


----------



## livestrong (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Siamo qui a festeggiare un secondo posto. Viste le premesse, per carità, è giusto così. Spero solo non ci sia voglia di accontentarsi. Ragionevolmente secondo me riscatteranno Tomori (che è un investimento sicuro, al di là del rendimento sul campo), prenderanno un attaccante e uno al posto di Chalanoglu se ci fa la grazia di andarsene. Non mi aspetterei altri movimenti a meno che si riescano a piazzare Romagnoli e gli altri cessi


----------



## livestrong (24 Maggio 2021)

Ah, spero solo non spendano soldi per feticci di Pioli. Sarebbero soldi letteralmente buttati considerando che, benissimo che vada (qualificazione agli ottavi e piazzamento tra le prime 4 pure l'anno prossimo), Pioli più di 2 anni non ce lo vedo rimanere


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

livestrong;2345229 ha scritto:


> Ah, spero solo non spendano soldi per feticci di Pioli. Sarebbero soldi letteralmente buttati considerando che, benissimo che vada (qualificazione agli ottavi e piazzamento tra le prime 4 pure l'anno prossimo), Pioli più di 2 anni non ce lo vedo rimanere



Nella conferenza stampa post Atalanta mi è sembrato abbastanza chiaro che ioli chiedesse giocatori che ti creano superiorità numerica, quindi penso che la strada sia quella giusta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2021)

A livello di bilancio, sarebbe tranquillamente possibile fare queste 4 operazioni 

Mandzukic ---> Vlahovic 
Castillejo ---> De Paul/Berardi 
Donnarumma ---> Maignan 
Calhanoglu ---> Dybala 

Le risorse si libererebbero dai contratti che scadono/cessioni di Donnarumma (entrambi), Calhanoglu, Cadara, Laxalt, Castillejo, Krunic.
Il Payroll rimarrebbe sostanzialmente invariato, poi aumenterebbe di una 20ina di milioni per comprare quei 4-5 rimpiazzi per completare la rosa.
Abbiamo ottimi margini di manovra per quest'estate.


----------



## livestrong (24 Maggio 2021)

mark;2345235 ha scritto:


> Nella conferenza stampa post Atalanta mi è sembrato abbastanza chiaro che ioli chiedesse giocatori che ti creano superiorità numerica, quindi penso che la strada sia quella giusta.



serve qualcuno che te la butti dentro secondo me. Il problema è che giocatori di quel tipo lì li paghi svariati milioni. Personalmente mi farei incaprettare da Raiola per Zizo mettendo sul piatto anche tanti milioncini per Haaland, limitandomi a lui e al riscatto di Tomori. Poi m'accontenterei di giocare pure con Saelemakers ala destra. Ovviamente non succederà nulla di tutto questo per diversi motivi. Il succo è che dal mercato che verrà fatto si vedrà quante ambizioni ha sta società. Se non pigliano qualcuno di forte (per davvero, non cessi mascherati come tali), per quanto mi riguarda smetterò di seguire fino all'eventuale arrivo di un'altra proprietà


----------



## malos (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.



Fare un'offerta ai preparatori dell'inter. Quelli sono stati fondamentali, avessimo avuto loro lo scudo era sicuro.


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

livestrong;2345245 ha scritto:


> serve qualcuno che te la butti dentro secondo me. Il problema è che giocatori di quel tipo lì li paghi svariati milioni. Personalmente mi farei incaprettare da Raiola per Zizo mettendo sul piatto anche tanti milioncini per Haaland, limitandomi a lui e al riscatto di Tomori. Poi m'accontenterei di giocare pure con Saelemakers ala destra. Ovviamente non succederà nulla di tutto questo per diversi motivi. Il succo è che dal mercato che verrà fatto si vedrà quante ambizioni ha sta società. Se non pigliano qualcuno di forte (per davvero, non cessi mascherati come tali), per quanto mi riguarda smetterò di seguire fino all'eventuale arrivo di un'altra proprietà



Dai non scherziamo Haaland è impossibile per il 99% dei club. Neanche se decidessero di prendere solo lui sarebbe fattibile. Già con Depay e un trequartista tipo De Paul/Zielinski/Pellegrini ecc faremmo un salto di qualità clamoroso.


----------



## livestrong (24 Maggio 2021)

mark;2345254 ha scritto:


> Dai non scherziamo Haaland è impossibile per il 99% dei club. Neanche se decidessero di prendere solo lui sarebbe fattibile. Già con Depay e un trequartista tipo De Paul/Zielinski/Pellegrini ecc faremmo un salto di qualità clamoroso.



Se metti il cibo nella mangiatoia a Raiola per me è tutt'altro che impossibile


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

livestrong;2345255 ha scritto:


> Se metti il cibo nella mangiatoia a Raiola per me è tutt'altro che impossibile



Puoi fare quello che vuoi a Raiola, ma più di 100 milioni di cartellino ed almeno 20 netti di ingaggio sono cifre impossibili per noi.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2021)

Ho i nomi per cambiare volto la squadra in attaco...

Ziyech (chiuso al Chelsea)
Tadic (vuole lasciare l'Ajax)
Kramaric (vuole lasciare la Bundesliga)
Belotti

Tutta gente alla portata, con esperienza internazionale e pronta per giocare in Champions


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Maggio 2021)

Poco da fare...
Bisogna fare acquisti... attacante di destra e chi la butta in porta.
Poi riscatto di tomori, e portiere.

Con le uscite degli stipendi di dollarumma e turco, si possono fare buoni acquisti.
Con i soldi del secondo posto degli ottimi acquisti.

I presupposti ci sono. I soldi pure


----------



## Tobi (24 Maggio 2021)

Sicuramente questa qualificazione cambia (si spera) il nostro futuro. Dopo aver abbattuto drasticamente i costi di gestione, arriva questa botta di liquidità grazie alla Champions che ci permette principalmente di poter mantere la base importante: 

Kessie Kjaer Theo Calabria Tomori (mi auguro lo riscattino) Bennacer e vediamo cosa succede con Donnarumma.

Quindi mantenere 7 giocatori importanti, senza Champions sarebbe stato tutt'altro che scontato.
I giocatori che non dovrebbero più far parte del progetto sono: Romagnoli e Calhanoglu sui quali se si riesce a monetizzare sarebbe ottimo per le nostre casse, tagliare rami secchi come Krunic Castilejo Caldara Laxalt Conti A.Donnarumma Mandzukic

Sui prestiti di Dalot e Diaz, non sarei contrario a rinnovarli, giocatori che per il turn over vanno bene e che si sono integrati perfettamente nel gruppo.

Per me Tonali e Meite sono da confermare, cercando magari di ottimizzare il pagamento, a discapito di Krunic, davvero troppo inutile.

Hauge e Maldini a farsi le ossa in qualche squadra media. Su Leao non so esprimermi, non mi pare un giocatore adatto a questo tipo di gioco. Forse nel 4 3 3 esalterebbe di più le sue qualità fisiche. Kalulu da tenere e dargli più spazio

Donnarumma
Calabria Kjaer Tomori Theo
Kessie Bennacer
X X X
X


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Maggio 2021)

Per una rosa da livello champions, in grado di giocare il doppio impegno, e premesso che chalanoglu e gigio non resteranno.

Non riuscirai a farlo, ma servirebbero Le seguenti X (livello TITOLARE, cacciare la grana) e le Y (livello riserva-scommessa giovane, in prestito gratuito o con scambi vari)

Magnain 

Calabria Y 
Tomori Kjaer Kalulu
X Gabbia
Theo Hernandez Y

Kessie Bennacer
X Tonali 

X Salemakers
X Diaz (rinnovo prestito)
X Rebic

X Y Ibrahimovic

Quindi significa 6 potenziali titolari, 3 riserve con giovani scommesse.

Per i 6 titolari avresti delle carte come Leao, Hauge, Romagnoli da poter "giocarti" in potenziali scambi, ma almeno 3 o 4 titolari, ti servono e sono da compare, inutile girarci in torno ragazzi.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.


A livello offensivo siamo messi malissimo.

Ibra 40enne
Manzo
Niang
Rebic
Casti
Saele
Turco
Diaz
Hauge

Praticamente non se ne salva uno. Hauge andrebbe mandato in prestito a fare esperienza, mentre Diaz al massimo può fare la riserva con il rinnovo del prestito. Gli altri andrebbero mandati via tutti. Purtroppo le risorse sono limitate, ma almeno due giocatori di alto livello là davanti vanno presi. Non possiamo pensare di fare un'altra stagione con gente che non salta neanche un birillo e non la butta dentro neanche con le mani. L'anno prossimo non potremo vivere di rendita sul girone d'andata vinto da Ibra. Il ritmo del girone di ritorno è più reaslitico rispetto al valore della squadra, e con 36 punti in 19 partite in CL non ci resti.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344484 ha scritto:


> Oltre che liberarsi dei pesi morti (Calhanoglu, Castillejo, Mario, Krunic). Ci sarebbero delle lacune tattico/tecniche da coprire: terzino sx, ala dx, centravanti. Poi rinnoverei i prestiti di Daloti, Diaz e Meitè dando per scontato il riscatto di Fika e Tonali. Personalmente il mio sogno è un trequartista tra De Paul, Luis Alberto e Malinovskyi.


Attenzione che Calha è tutt'altro che un peso morto. In questo forum è malvisto quasi da tutti ma è il fulcro del gioco attuale. Se togli lui devi sostituirlo con un trequartista bravo in attacco e che copra a centrocampo. Non pensare ce ne siano così tanti in giro che sappiano fare le due fasi. Quando non ha girato lui per assenze o perché fuori condizione abbiamo quasi sempre giocato male.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348099 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Calha è tutt'altro che un peso morto. In questo forum è malvisto quasi da tutti ma è il fulcro del gioco attuale. Se togli lui devi sostituirlo con un trequartista bravo in attacco e che copra a centrocampo. Non pensare ce ne siano così tanti in giro che sappiano fare le due fasi. Quando non ha girato lui per assenze o perché fuori condizione abbiamo quasi sempre giocato male.



concordo, ecco perche in altri post avevo suggerito di prendere uno come savic dalla lazio


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tobi;2345509 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente questa qualificazione cambia (si spera) il nostro futuro. Dopo aver abbattuto drasticamente i costi di gestione, arriva questa botta di liquidità grazie alla Champions che ci permette principalmente di poter mantere la base importante:
> 
> Kessie Kjaer Theo Calabria Tomori (mi auguro lo riscattino) Bennacer e vediamo cosa succede con Donnarumma.
> 
> ...


Credo che le due operazioni cruciali siano conferma di calha e rinnovo di kessie. Se il primo non firma va via a zero e sono guai seri, sia economicamente che tecnicamente. Se non si trova un accordo con kessie va venduto subito e anche qui sono guai seri dal punto di vista tecnico, oppure lo teniamo e tra un anno si replica il caso donnarumma. Se non si verificano entrambe c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Maggio 2021)

L' ingresso in Champions e il secondo posto, oltre all'uscita di Zizzo libera un budget enorme per due acquisti molto importanti davanti. Mi aspetto sorprese molto positive


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348099 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Calha è tutt'altro che un peso morto. In questo forum è malvisto quasi da tutti ma* è il fulcro del gioco attuale*. Se togli lui devi sostituirlo con un trequartista bravo in attacco e che copra a centrocampo. Non pensare ce ne siano così tanti in giro che sappiano fare le due fasi. Quando non ha girato lui per assenze o perché fuori condizione abbiamo quasi sempre giocato male.



Mi é oscuro in che modo sia il fulcro del Milan. 

Neanche volendo fare affidamento sui numeri si puo concordare ormai.

In fase di non possesso é lento, fisicamente molle e una volta riconquistata palla fa sempre la scelta sbagliata e perde almeno 2 tempi di gioco. Vogliamo parlare dei passaggi missilistici filtranti ai compagni? Quanto tempo dobbiamo ancora stare ad aspettarlo? In 4 anni non é mai riuscito a farmi cambiare idea. La conclusione Chala gioca bene => Milan gioca bene non ha senso, alcune partite le abbiamo giocate bene anche senza di lui. Credo che sia più giusto dire che Milan gioca bene=>forse anche Chala gioca bene. 

Il sacrificio deve esserci a prescindere, non basta l'impegno a meritarsi una conferma. Mai capiti questi ragionamenti, DEVE difendere e correre a maggior ragione se con la palla non sa che pesci pigliare.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348117 ha scritto:


> Mi é oscuro in che modo sia il fulcro del Milan.
> 
> Neanche volendo fare affidamento sui numeri si puo concordare ormai.
> 
> ...



Un peso nella squadra ce l'ha, ma secondo me non faremo fatica a trovare di meglio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348117 ha scritto:


> Mi é oscuro in che modo sia il fulcro del Milan.
> 
> Neanche volendo fare affidamento sui numeri si puo concordare ormai.
> 
> ...



non è così scarso dai, in rosa ci sta. Però se chiede 6 milioni non faremo fatica a trovare qualcosa già o potenzialmente migliore di Calhanoglu


----------



## mark (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348099 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Calha è tutt'altro che un peso morto. In questo forum è malvisto quasi da tutti ma è il fulcro del gioco attuale. Se togli lui devi sostituirlo con un trequartista bravo in attacco e che copra a centrocampo. Non pensare ce ne siano così tanti in giro che sappiano fare le due fasi. Quando non ha girato lui per assenze o perché fuori condizione abbiamo quasi sempre giocato male.



Io sogno Milnkovic o Zielinski al posto di Chala, faresti un grandissimo salto di qualità.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2348127 ha scritto:


> non è così scarso dai, in rosa ci sta. Però se chiede 6 milioni non faremo fatica a trovare qualcosa già o potenzialmente migliore di Calhanoglu





Lineker10;2348118 ha scritto:


> Un peso nella squadra ce l'ha, ma secondo me non faremo fatica a trovare di meglio.



Chiaro che non é un giocatore di Serie C. Anche io penso che il suo peso c'é l'ha 

Il punto é che se si rinnova con Chala il prossimo anno non si sprecherà una grande opportunità, abbiamo l'occasione di fare un upgrade importante nella zona di campo più importante per noi. Un profilo alla nostra portata si puo trovare (soprattutto che rispetti i paletti imposti fin'ora). Tra il rinnovo di Chala + prestito di Diaz, o nuovo profilo + prestito di Diaz io scelgo tutta la vita la seconda. La prima sappiamo già cosa porta purtroppo.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2021)

mark;2348130 ha scritto:


> Io sogno Milnkovic o Zielinski al posto di Chala, faresti un grandissimo salto di qualità.


Si ok ma non è che te li regalano. Poi zielinski non credo faccia lo stesso tipo di lavoro


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348117 ha scritto:


> Mi é oscuro in che modo sia il fulcro del Milan.
> 
> Neanche volendo fare affidamento sui numeri si puo concordare ormai.
> 
> ...



Non ho detto che sia un fenomeno ma è il fulcro del gioco di Pioli. A parte il fatto che non sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi, puoi sostituirlo con qualcosa di meglio, ma non credo sia facile trovarlo a prezzi umani. Magari dovremo investire buona parte del budget che abbiamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348132 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che non é un giocatore di Serie C. Anche io penso che il suo peso c'é l'ha
> 
> Il punto é che se si rinnova con Chala il prossimo anno non si sprecherà una grande opportunità, abbiamo l'occasione di fare un upgrade importante nella zona di campo più importante per noi. Un profilo alla nostra portata si puo trovare (soprattutto che rispetti i paletti imposti fin'ora). Tra il rinnovo di Chala + prestito di Diaz, o nuovo profilo + prestito di Diaz io scelgo tutta la vita la seconda. La prima sappiamo già cosa porta purtroppo.



ma diaz con chala non c'entra niente, infatti chala e diaz hanno giocato insieme, il turco è un centrocampista che lega i reparti, lo spagnolo è piu un attaccante. Chala se accettasse il giusto stipendio in squadra ci sta ma è necessario l'acquisto di un centrocampista fisicamente valido e che puo fare le cose che fa il turco, tipo savic della lazio


----------



## mark (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348172 ha scritto:


> Si ok ma non è che te li regalano. Poi zielinski non credo faccia lo stesso tipo di lavoro



Si chiaro, devi sborsare, ma se non lo fai quando sei in champions non lo farai mai. Questo mercato sarà fondamentale perchè devi assicurarti di arrivare in champions anche il prossimo anno, altrimenti siamo punto e a capo. Dobbiamo fare come l'inter che una volta arrivata tra le prime 4 ci è sempre tornata.


----------



## jumpy65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348132 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che non é un giocatore di Serie C. Anche io penso che il suo peso c'é l'ha
> 
> Il punto é che se si rinnova con Chala il prossimo anno non si sprecherà una grande opportunità, abbiamo l'occasione di fare un upgrade importante nella zona di campo più importante per noi. Un profilo alla nostra portata si puo trovare (soprattutto che rispetti i paletti imposti fin'ora). Tra il rinnovo di Chala + prestito di Diaz, o nuovo profilo + prestito di Diaz io scelgo tutta la vita la seconda. La prima sappiamo già cosa porta purtroppo.


In questo forum si è un po volubili sui giudizi. Prima che avesse il covid sembrava imprescindibile finalmente nella sua posizione ha mostrato il suo valore, uno dei trequartisti migliori del campionato e così via. Ora sembra un problema ed è meglio che se ne vada via a zero. Leggevo, così per sorridere, i giudizi su Kessie di circa un anno fa nella sezione giocatori allenatore e dirigenti. Dopo la sfilza di elogi appena acquistato, addirittura era da regalare (il giorno che se ne va stappo una bottiglia di champagne per citare un commento). Scarpone, giocatore di rara ignoranza, inadeguato a un centrocampo a due, un difensore spostato a fare la mezzala, scarso scarso...adesso naturalmente è magicamente e diventato il miglior centrocampista d'Europa. Mah...un po' di equilibrio non guasterebbe.


----------



## mark (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348232 ha scritto:


> In questo forum si è un po volubile sui giudizi. Prima che avesse il covid sembrava imprescindibile finalmente bella sua posizione ha mostrato il suo valore, uno dei trequartista migliori del campionato e così via. Ora sembra un problema ed è meglio che se ne vada via a zero. Leggevo, così per sorridere, i giudizi su Kessie di circa un anno fa nella sezione giocatori allenatore e dirigenti. Dopo la sfilza di elogi appena acquistato, addirittura era da regalare (il giorno che se ne va stappo una bottiglia di champagne per citare un commento). Scarpone, giocatore di rara ignoranza, inadeguato a un centrocampo a due, un difensore spostato a fare la mezzala, scarso scarso...adesso naturalmente è magicamente e diventato il miglior centrocampista d'Europa. Mah...un po' di equilibrio non guasterebbe.



Io spero che se ne vada solamente perchè li abbiamo bisogno di un campione, Calha è un buon giocatore che fa delle partite da ottimo giocatore e altre pessime, ma noi abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa di più. Se rinnovasse alle stesse cifre ed accettasse di essere co-titolare allora per me andrebbe benissimo la sua permanenza.


----------



## sottoli (26 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2348174 ha scritto:


> ma diaz con chala non c'entra niente, infatti chala e diaz hanno giocato insieme, il turco è un centrocampista che lega i reparti, lo spagnolo è piu un attaccante. Chala se accettasse il giusto stipendio in squadra ci sta ma è necessario l'acquisto di un centrocampista fisicamente valido e che puo fare le cose che fa il turco, tipo savic della lazio



anch'io cerco di essere equilibrato nei giudizi su chala, che per me è un buon trequartista e il suo lavoro è utile, sarebbe un top player nella fiorentina
ma raga, fare all in su uno come SMS al posto di Chala.....sarebbe come passare da Saelemaker a Gnabry


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2348174 ha scritto:


> ma diaz con chala non c'entra niente, infatti chala e diaz hanno giocato insieme, il turco è un centrocampista che lega i reparti, lo spagnolo è piu un attaccante. Chala se accettasse il giusto stipendio in squadra ci sta ma è necessario l'acquisto di un centrocampista fisicamente valido e che puo fare le cose che fa il turco, tipo savic della lazio



Non si tratta di ruolo o di posizione ma di giocatore e di scelta 

Diaz ha giocato con Hakan perché il momento era delicato, Pioli aveva bisogno di qualcuno che saltasse l'uomo e cercasse la giocata (non certamente nelle corde del turco) , non avendo fiducia in Leao e Rebic ha optato per spostare Chala a sinistra. Da qui a dire che non hanno la stessa posizione c'é ne passa dai  , possono giocare insieme, ma idealmente sarebbe Leao/Rebic-Chala/Diaz-Saele (quest'anno). Ripeto io non ragiono per ruolo, perché legare i reparti ha un senso fino ad un certo punto  , sono d'accordo che si applica in fase difensiva, ma quello deve essere un cosa normale.

Io la metto cosi: guardo solo quello che fa nella metà campo offensiva. Se tu mi dici che si dovrebbe guardare la fase difensiva non ci siamo, quella é una cosa che deve essere fatta a prescindere. Tra l'altro avrei molto da ridire anche sul modo in qui fa il pressing offensivo, la posizione invece la tiene bene (ma da qui a dire che é fondamentale per noi mi sembra esagerato a dir poco).

Sulle qualità offensive penso che ci sia poco da dire no?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

jumpy65;2348232 ha scritto:


> *In questo forum si è un po volubili sui giudizi. Prima che avesse il covid sembrava imprescindibile finalmente nella sua posizione ha mostrato il suo valore, uno dei trequartisti migliori del campionato* e così via. Ora sembra un problema ed è meglio che se ne vada via a zero. Leggevo, così per sorridere, i giudizi su Kessie di circa un anno fa nella sezione giocatori allenatore e dirigenti. Dopo la sfilza di elogi appena acquistato, addirittura era da regalare (il giorno che se ne va stappo una bottiglia di champagne per citare un commento). Scarpone, giocatore di rara ignoranza, inadeguato a un centrocampo a due, un difensore spostato a fare la mezzala, scarso scarso...adesso naturalmente è magicamente e diventato il miglior centrocampista d'Europa. Mah...un po' di equilibrio non guasterebbe.



Ti sfido a trovare un mio commento del genere  , ne esorcizzavo l'aquisto anche 4 anni fa. Giocatore che conoscevo già in Germania, e nell'unico aspetto dalla quale mi aspettavo qualcosa ha fatto un flop clamoroso (punizioni). Mi ricordo pero' che ero sempre accusato di essere gobbo, troll o odiatore per le critiche che gli riservavo


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Il salto di qualità serve nei 4 davanti, abbiamo tantissime riserve che potrebbero starci (rebic, diaz, salemakers, ibra) purtroppo ci mancano totalmente i 4 giocatori offensivi (3 trequartisti e la punta) che possano esser titolari in champions league.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348249 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di ruolo o di posizione ma di giocatore e di scelta
> 
> Diaz ha giocato con Hakan perché il momento era delicato, Pioli aveva bisogno di qualcuno che saltasse l'uomo e cercasse la giocata (non certamente nelle corde del turco) , non avendo fiducia in Leao e Rebic ha optato per spostare Chala a sinistra. Da qui a dire che non hanno la stessa posizione c'é ne passa dai  , possono giocare insieme, ma idealmente sarebbe Leao/Rebic-Chala/Diaz-Saele (quest'anno). Ripeto io non ragiono per ruolo, perché legare i reparti ha un senso fino ad un certo punto  , sono d'accordo che si applica in fase difensiva, ma quello deve essere un cosa normale.
> 
> ...


 Quello che fa il turco Diaz non lo può fare perché semplicemente ha il fisico di Giovinco , non è un caso che pioli al posto del turco ha provato Krunic e meite


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2348690 ha scritto:


> Quello che fa il turco Diaz non lo può fare perché semplicemente ha il fisico di Giovinco , non è un caso che pioli al posto del turco ha provato Krunic e meite



Beh non mi sembra che ci abbia azzeccato con Krunic e Meité no? 

Ripeto, io il calcio lo vedo diversamente (poi puo sicuramente darsi che sbaglio totalmente eh). Cerco di spiegarmi meglio perché rileggendomi non ho capito neanche io cosa volevo dire  , troppe ambiguità nel mio testo.

Qui si pesa che senza il turco in quel ruolo il Milan cambi profondamente, ma non é cosi. Durante la stagione ne abbiamo avuto la dimostrazione. Quando Pioli ha schierato Krunic e Meité é stato peggio (e vorrei vedere), e non si possono accusare di non essere fisici o dediti al "sacrificio" (che ci dovrebbe essere a prescindere). Quando Pioli ha schierato Leao (Crotone e Bologna), ho visto un'interpretazione del ruolo come non ne vedevo da anni in rossonero in quel posto (e non scherzo), anche se non generalizzabile (purtroppo Pioli nn ci ha mai dato la controprova). Quando Pioli ha messo Diaz la somma la giudico complessivamente bene, mi ha sorpreso anche in interdizione e sulle palle alte dove tiene la posizione con intelligenza (e lo abbiamo visto fare spesso nelle ultime 3 partite dove é partito dal centro). 

Infine quello che voglio dire é che non dobbiamo fissarci con i nomi (e sono d'accordo che sembra l'opposto di quello che ho scritto prima  ), io non "odio" Chalanoglu come molti pensano. Io vorrei che Chalanoglu vincesse il pallone d'oro al Milan, dobbiamo vedere chi ha più possibilità interpretare al meglio il ruolo.

Quando voi dite che senza il turco siamo sbilanciati e che lui é il fulcro della squadra questo semplicemente non é vero. I fatti lo dimostrano. Su 6 partite senza il turco in Serie A (anche se in una é entrato al 60') ne abbiamo vinte 4 (2 Diaz e 2 Leao), pareggiate 1 e persa 1 (cioé quella contro l'Atalanta in cui ha giocato Meité..).


----------



## sampapot (27 Maggio 2021)

il turco è molto altalenante, ma quando è in giornata è indubbiamente molto utile alla squadra....però se vuole un ingaggio "alla donnarumma" è meglio che se ne vada


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348725 ha scritto:


> Beh non mi sembra che ci abbia azzeccato con Krunic e Meité no?
> 
> Ripeto, io il calcio lo vedo diversamente (poi puo sicuramente darsi che sbaglio totalmente eh). Cerco di spiegarmi meglio perché rileggendomi non ho capito neanche io cosa volevo dire  , troppe ambiguità nel mio testo.
> 
> ...



ma non c'entra niente che krunic o meite non abbiano reso ,la questione è che le partite bisogna vederle e capire come far rendere al meglio tutti i giocatori a disposizione. Per far rendere theo bisogna bisogna tener conto che quando sale lascia le praterie , quando la palla non esce dalla difesa uno che gioca avanti deve abbassarsi a centrocampo o sulla linea di difesa e aiutare nel palleggio. Il nostro gioco in fase di attacco è simile a quello dell'atalanta e non è un caso che quando theo spinge calabria fa il terzino bloccato e giochiamo col 3-4-2-1, theo è il nostro gosens, mentre saele è il nostro hoteboer che guarda caso segna pochissimo come il nostro saele, non è un caso che l'atalanta sulla trequarti gioca con pessina che si abbassa sulla linea dei centrocampisti, e prima di pessina questo lavoro lo faceva gomez e se non ricordo male sto fatto di fare il centrocampista a gomez non andava piu bene e da qui gli scazzi con gasperini. 
Quindi al posto del turco puoi mettere chi piu ti aggrada ma devi mettere uno che fa quel tipo di lavoro se si vuole continuare a giocare come stiamo facendo ora.


----------



## jumpy65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2348978 ha scritto:


> ma non c'entra niente che krunic o meite non abbiano reso ,la questione è che le partite bisogna vederle e capire come far rendere al meglio tutti i giocatori a disposizione. Per far rendere theo bisogna bisogna tener conto che quando sale lascia le praterie , quando la palla non esce dalla difesa uno che gioca avanti deve abbassarsi a centrocampo o sulla linea di difesa e aiutare nel palleggio. Il nostro gioco in fase di attacco è simile a quello dell'atalanta e non è un caso che quando theo spinge calabria fa il terzino bloccato e giochiamo col 3-4-2-1, theo è il nostro gosens, mentre saele è il nostro hoteboer che guarda caso segna pochissimo come il nostro saele, non è un caso che l'atalanta sulla trequarti gioca con pessina che si abbassa sulla linea dei centrocampisti, e prima di pessina questo lavoro lo faceva gomez e se non ricordo male sto fatto di fare il centrocampista a gomez non andava piu bene e da qui gli scazzi con gasperini.
> Quindi al posto del turco puoi mettere chi piu ti aggrada ma devi mettere uno che fa quel tipo di lavoro se si vuole continuare a giocare come stiamo facendo ora.





sampapot;2348838 ha scritto:


> il turco è molto altalenante, ma quando è in giornata è indubbiamente molto utile alla squadra....però se vuole un ingaggio "alla donnarumma" è meglio che se ne vada


Credo che il suo rendimento cali quando le condizioni fisiche non siano ottimali. Fa il suo comunque ma manca la brillantezza. Purtroppo è stato fatto giocare quando non era in condizioni di giocare ma le alternative non c'erano o perché si preferiva calha a mezzo servizio. E un motivo c'è perché era decisivo per il gioco di Pioli. Purtroppo l'inizio 2021 ha dimostrato che è meglio un buon giocatore in condizione che un ottimo giocatore non in forma. Vale per calha e anche per bennacer. In pratica abbiamo giocato buona parte del girone di ritorno senza questi due giocatori fondamentali.


----------



## sampapot (29 Maggio 2021)

dalla guarigione dal covid non è stato più lo stesso


----------



## Milo (30 Maggio 2021)

Maignan
Theo kjaer tomori Calabria
Benna kessie
Rebic de Paul Berardi
Ibra 

Riserve: portiere, romagnoli(scambio con demiral?), gabbia, tonali, x, pessina, Diaz (rinnovo prestito), Leao (riserva esterno sinistro o si vende), salemeker, belotti.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344293 ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente scritto per tutta la settimana, ero fiducioso e praticamente sicuro della Champions. Ora, però, sono altrettanto sicuro del fatto che servirebbe il salto di qualità. Un pò a tutti i livelli. In panchina non arriverà, quindi serve rafforzare la rosa. Ma con giocatori veri, non con sbarbatelli che andrebbero a farsi arare in Champions. Qui si tifa Milan. E il Milan non può essere squadra da piazzamenti. Si deve puntare a vincere. Servono giocatori forti, titolari, che facciano la differenza. Dai tanti colletti bianchi che non conoscono manco la formazione non mi aspetto nulla. Ma da Maldini, che è il Milan, mi aspetto tanto.
> 
> In caso contrario, si rischia di fare la fine della Lazietta di quest'anno.


Secondo me il salto di qualità è già stato fatto. Allenatore e squadra titolare sono di alto livello. Mancherebbe solo una punta da affiancare a ibra (attualmente proprio non c'è) e un esterno destro d'attacco più competitivo di Castillejo da affiancare a saelemakers. Ovviamente se la squadra resta questa. Se calha non firma va sostituito. Se Kessie non firma va ceduto e sostituito. Stesso discorso per diaz e dalot...


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Maggio 2021)

sampapot;2351467 ha scritto:


> dalla guarigione dal covid non è stato più lo stesso


È vero ci vogliono mesi a riprendersi dal covid. Ho avuto esperienza diretta. Che io sappia solo lui e Tonali l'hanno avuto con sintomi significativi


----------



## Milo (1 Giugno 2021)

Solo a me piacerebbe vedere tornare gli italiani in rosa?

Quindi per me Berardi, pessina, belotti e pobega o un altro tipo zaccagni, budget permettendo e sempre pensando al colpo de paul


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2021)

Milo;2351752 ha scritto:


> Maignan
> Theo kjaer tomori Calabria
> Benna kessie
> Rebic de Paul Berardi
> ...



Io dubito che Rebic giochi titolare a sinistra. Per come abbiamo giocato le ultime partite li serve uno che parta da sinistra per accentrarsi e scambiarsi di posizione con gli altri 2 trequartisti. E Rebic quello non lo fa, al massimo si accentra per andare in area.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2021)

Milo;2353483 ha scritto:


> Solo a me piacerebbe vedere tornare gli italiani in rosa?
> 
> Quindi per me Berardi, pessina, belotti e pobega o un altro tipo zaccagni, budget permettendo e sempre pensando al colpo de paul



Difficile che arrivino italiani se non qualche raro caso. Con i benefici fiscali per chi arriva dall'estero le società ci guadagnano tanto.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2353531 ha scritto:


> Difficile che arrivino italiani se non qualche raro caso. Con i benefici fiscali per chi arriva dall'estero le società ci guadagnano tanto.



Io francamente non capisco il senso di questi benefici fiscali.
Alla lunga si vanno a danneggiare i giocatori italiani o comunque quelli che giocano in Italia.

Poi chiaramente finché questa regola esiste va sfruttata.
Per esempio De Paul, possibile che all'estero non se ne trovi uno meno costoso e magari più giovane, almeno del suo livello?
Pagare 40 milioni è assurdo, mi sembravano troppi i 30 degli scorsi anni.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2021)

claudiop77;2353632 ha scritto:


> Io francamente non capisco il senso di questi benefici fiscali.
> Alla lunga si vanno a danneggiare i giocatori italiani o comunque quelli che giocano in Italia.
> 
> Poi chiaramente finché questa regola esiste va sfruttata.
> ...



Probabilmente nel ruolo cercano una certezza e De paul almeno in Italia lo è. Non è escluso che se non riescono ad arrivare a lui arrivi qualche sorpresa dall'estero


----------

